# **Sunday May 15th** SoCal Meet



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Lets try this again guys. Hopefully more people than Boris and Jesse will be able to show up. 
For those who are interested post some spots that you would be more comfortable showing up to and we will go from there.


Edit: I am trying to find someone to edit the main title for me. I totally forgot that was mothers day.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i think a different day would be alot better because thats mothers day, i would like to show up to a so. cal meet and bring a few other nissans but it would have to be another day


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm down, just as long as its not too far away from me


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

se_nismo said:


> i think a different day would be alot better because thats mothers day, i would like to show up to a so. cal meet and bring a few other nissans but it would have to be another day


I think non-holidays are better, considering especially since this is MOTHER'S DAY.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

That's why the date was changed from the 8th to the 15th. :cheers:


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Alright, I'm there if others are there. Blake, PM me your cell man


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I'll go I guess. Just tell me where and what time.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

the S13 went boom, so we'll see if we have it running by then.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I'm down for the 15th, so what are we going to do?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Gokarts!!!


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

hell yeah! Speed Zone's cool, and so is Dromo1


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I'd be down for paintballing too, but that gets kinda expensive.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I don't care to paintball, but I might be down for speedzone. What city is it in?


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

team shift is having a meet on the 14th..check out the thread.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

How much is go-karting? That'd be sweet.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Uh, so what's going on?


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

team shift is having a meet the day before this, like in the same spot you are talking about, right by speed zone. Check out the thread.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Sounds Like Speedzone.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bumpin set one up for the date of july 2-10 .... and make it close to Rowland Heights / Azusa area


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

this is why nobody shows up... it's supposed to be tomorrow, but nothing's finalized. I'm not going to be able to go... I've got to work. :loser:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

let make this meet at the home depot in azusa , ca july 3 2005 ?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

So is it goin down, yea or nay?

Edit:
Darn, I forgot about my cousin's b-day, so I'm a no-go


----------

